# Is Tivo Online generating bad certificates



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

I got an email for Tivo Online. 

Went online...
I have Firefox set to block connections when certificates don't match the website.

Query OCSP responder servers to confirm the current validity of certificates - I have this turned on always...

See attachment...Phishing scam or legit?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

The certificates are showing up OK here with IE11. Looks like they have a wildcard certificate for *.TiVo.com issued by Comodo.

Did you look at the certificates? It sounds like your PC or FireFox isn't configured to trust the issuing or root certificate server they are using.

Scott


----------

